# Cost of installing Fiber internet connection?



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what the cost is for a fiber internet connection? (In the Jalisco/Puerto Valarta area?)

I don't need a phone line installing - I'll use my cell-phone. But if the cost of cabling/router/set-up is high it might be cheaper to go for ADSL broadband. What do you think?

How does the cost of installing each compare?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

I think you need to live in an area that is serviced by fiber. My guess that that is not an option.
I started a thread, asking about companies that provide service and cost.
I'm on my phone so I can't look for it. If you find the thread you will find names of ISPs. Find out which ones are in your area and work your way back.
You also have to consider whether or not electricity is reliable. If you need 100% uptime high quality links a second location, a business/office area mighty also work

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I think I read somewhere in the forum where one person did have the option of paying to have fiber installed in his neighborhood. However I can't remember which area he's in, but I do remember that it was expensive. Maybe if you see one of the technicians on the street talk to him and ask him what the options would be. Sometimes they know more about that then their local office.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NCas said:


> I think I read somewhere in the forum where one person did have the option of paying to have fiber installed in his neighborhood. However I can't remember which area he's in, but I do remember that it was expensive. Maybe if you see one of the technicians on the street talk to him and ask him what the options would be. Sometimes they know more about that then their local office.


Telmex has lots of signs advertising fiber in Guadalajara. I talked to one of their linemen and was told it is not in my neighborhood. However currently I am getting 25 Mbps down and 5 Mbps up from Megacable so fiber is not a need for me.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Fiber was being offered i Villa Nova a fracc in Ajijic for a pretty high price.. but they needed so many people at so much to install it in the area it was not an individual deal. I am not aware that Telmex offers individual deals but I guess it all depends where you live.. We have the worst telmex connection and nothhing is being ovvered as we live to far out in the village in Ajijic.

In San Cristobal we also have a lousy connection and I have not bothered to find out why but we live in the center there so who knows what the story is there..

If internet is important to you you bette check it out carefully before moving into an area because once you are there , good luck about getting better connection.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

So is fiber not an option in the In the Jalisco/Puerto Valarta area?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

robbiethinking said:


> So is fiber not an option in the In the Jalisco/Puerto Valarta area?


The situation now is, for example in our city of San Luis Potosi, SLP, I see many crews replacing basic cable lines with fibre optic cable lines all over the place. The newer área when developed had fibre optic installed years ago. The older áreas are being upgraded to fibre optic now just like they were doing in the US in the early and middle 1990s.

I presume in some cities the cable companies might not do this as fast as here because of the cost prohibited budget they might have due to the heavy competition from Telmex [internet cheap rates andd reliable service] and dish satélite companies [cheap and easy HDTV programing] already grabbing the majority of the market share.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

NCas said:


> I think I read somewhere in the forum where one person did have the option of paying to have fiber installed in his neighborhood. However I can't remember which area he's in, but I do remember that it was expensive. Maybe if you see one of the technicians on the street talk to him and ask him what the options would be. Sometimes they know more about that then their local office.


I have found the Telmex technicians to be very knowledgeable and helpful. One of them even gave me his cell number, so I wouldn't have to go through the idiots at Customer Service when I had a problem!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

robbiethinking said:


> So is fiber not an option in the In the Jalisco/Puerto Valarta area?


I don't think any members currently active on the site live in Puerto Vallarta, so we can't provide you with the information you want. Once you move, you'll have to contact the company servicing your area to find out.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

We can stream movies and have no complaints with the internet service we receive with an antenna from a nearby tower.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is really no way to answer the question of internet service over wide areas, or even in a particular city or village. It can vary from acceptable to not available from one block to the next. Waiting for a change may take longer than a retiree may have left to live. So, if you see a place you would like to buy or rent, you had better check the service that the present tenant receives & maybe arrange to keep his account; new accounts may not be available.
No....it is not Kansas......


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't think any members currently active on the site live in Puerto Vallarta, so we can't provide you with the information you want. Once you move, you'll have to contact the company servicing your area to find out.


Thanks for letting me know this: it makes a difference to the way I phrase my questions - still a lot of things I'm unsure about!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

robbiethinking said:


> Thanks for letting me know this: it makes a difference to the way I phrase my questions - still a lot of things I'm unsure about!


This is a forum for expats living anywhere in Mexico, so it's best to keep your questions on the general side. No doubt there are forums for Puerto Vallarta, where you might find more specific answers to some of your questions.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> This is a forum for expats living anywhere in Mexico, so it's best to keep your questions on the general side. No doubt there are forums for Puerto Vallarta, where you might find more specific answers to some of your questions.


 - one would think so, but I've spent months long-distance-Googling for these, and all I can find is community bulletins which are filled with real estate adverts and 'whats on' listings - published online monthly, and with no facility for questions and answers.

There seems to be a complete lack of the usual (for example) interactive Facebook community groups - it looks like the USA/Mexico don't use FB in this way. (but then nobody outside of the USA has ever heard of Craigslist!). To me this is more of a culture shock that seeing houses with no plumbing and outdoor latrines.

For example, just scan this link - it's for an island community of about 7,000 residents, and there is absolutely everything you could hope to know, here, and if not you can inquire about it!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/389315034467102/


----------



## curlyMarcia (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi, I'm mexican and I can tell you mexicans do not rely on FB for info. There is more info given personally. Forums to chat or gather info are not really a big thing here, specially the ones for info about a city. Since most people doesn't move from his/her natal city few people will search about livign in X city. 

You can find a sales FB group of almost any town in Mexico. But you will not find many online groups here to chatter bc is not part of our culture, people still chat face to face. For example online dating, speed dating and similar are insignificant because people ask out the coworker, the neighbor, classmates, etc, or your familly of friends will introduce you to someone. In Mexico you will find whatsapp groups for everything, school, job, moms, family (extended family), etc, etc. In those groups you will have warning weathers, and other announces. But usually you will be part of that community.

*Also a lot of restaurant and store doesn't have info online. 

About the optic fiber, it is hard to know all the neighborhoods that have it. The bigger company is telmex but even themselves are not sure about their own coverage. I moved to another city in August, I transfer my internet contract and to my surprise they didn't have optic fiber in my new home (but my contract was for optic fiber). Usually the new and nice neigborhood will have it. But you will have to ask to the landlord if they have optic fiber already. I believe there is another company that let you instal optic fiber but is expensier and I can't remember the name.




robbiethinking said:


> - one would think so, but I've spent months long-distance-Googling for these, and all I can find is community bulletins which are filled with real estate adverts and 'whats on' listings - published online monthly, and with no facility for questions and answers.
> 
> There seems to be a complete lack of the usual (for example) interactive Facebook community groups - it looks like the USA/Mexico don't use FB in this way. (but then nobody outside of the USA has ever heard of Craigslist!). To me this is more of a culture shock that seeing houses with no plumbing and outdoor latrines.
> 
> ...


----------

